# 5.10 Minnaar / hellcat



## balfa_rider (15. Februar 2011)

5.10 Minnaar / hellcat



Es ist jetzt so: Meine im Juli gekauften Shimano MP66 DX Treter sind schon massivst zusammengevögelt. Ich bin nicht unbedingt ein Aesthet und mir ist's also ziemlich Wurst ob die Schuhe beschissen kapputt aussehen. ABER auf der Innenseite des Schuhs hat sich durch Kurbelkontakt der ganze Stoff aufgelöst und die Nähte sind aufgeplatzt. (Warum man ausgerechnet an dieser Stelle einen Stoff einnäht ist mir ein Rätsel..Schonung der Kurbel?) Entsprechend nicht mehr viel Halt im Schuh und Nass wird der Mist auch.

Ich liebäugle nun mit den 5.10 SPD Schuhen, kann mir da mal einer den Unterschied zwischen der Minnaar Edition und der Hellcat Edition mitteilen? (Ausser die Farbe )
Auf der 5.10 Page findet man insofern keine stichhaltigen Angaben.

Hat irgendwer Erfahrungen mit einem dieser Treter?


----------



## Priest0r (15. Februar 2011)

Der Hellcat hat eine ganz ... "eigene" Passform. Is vorne unbequem eng und hinten würde ich immernoch rausrutschen. Nix für mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thegood (15. Februar 2011)

Ich hab den Hellcat seit gestern hier stehen, er war aber leider noch nicht im Einsatz.  
Der erste Eindruck ist gut, sauber verarbeitet, auch wenn der Hellcat ziemlich wuchtig rüberkommt. Ich werd ihn morgen mal mit den Wellgo DH10 testen und schreib dann was kurzes dazu ( falls erwünscht )

Die unbequeme Enge vorne kann ich nicht bestätigen, Platz ist wirklich ausreichend da.
Das Problem mit dem Herausrutschen hinten hatte ich beim ersten anprobieren auch, aber nachdem ich den Hellcat richtig angezogen hatte saß er eigentlich bombenfest.
Ich muss aber auch dazu sagen, dass ich eine eher dünne Ferse besitze - für Leute mit einer "normalen" Fußform sollte das eigentlich kein Problem sein.

Richtig beurteilen kann ich den Schuh aber erst morgen, nachdem ich mit ihm ne Runde gefahren bin.


----------



## balfa_rider (15. Februar 2011)

@Priest0r: wie soll ich jetzt deine Aussage mit deiner Signatur deuten? 

@thegood Gut so, warte also auf deinen Bericht, Danke.


----------



## Matrahari (15. Februar 2011)

Hatte den Hellcat jetzt ein paar mal im Einsatz.
Anfangs war er im Innenbereich noch etwas hart und unbequem, wie bei vielen neuen Schuhen. 
Nach ein paar Stunden passt sich die Sohle aber an und mittlerweile ist er sehr bequem, wenn man den Klettverschluss gut zuzieht sitzt der Schuh auch ziemlich fest. 
Super Schuh für Plattformpedale.
Ich würde ihn wieder kaufen.

Aber du kannst es ja auch mal mit dem neuen Five Ten Maltese Falcon probieren, sieht auch interessant aus.


----------



## evilMonkeey (21. Februar 2011)

Hiho,
hab heute meine Hellcat`s bekommen.
Ausgepackt und sahen erstmal ziemlich klumpig aus^^ bissel dick.
Aber als ich die dann an hatte und die schnürre und das Klettband wirklich auf mein Fuß eingestellt hatte warn sie super schön und nich mehr so aufgebläht wie am anfang.
Kann von der Passform nur positives berichten. Super für mein Fuß vorne hab ich wirklich viel platz und hinten auch super halt.
Die Sohle ist mega hart, was evtl auch an der kälte liegen kann und das der schuh noch nicht eingelaufen ist. 
Vorhin in der affenkälte nochmal kurz probegefahren und von anfang an super bequem. Können locker mit meinen straßen schuhen vom kompfort mithalten. Die harte sohle gibt ein super stand auf den pedalen.

BTW die sind grade bei chainreactioncycles im angebot für 76

Bin super zufrieden!
Werd die evtl demnächst mal mit Klickies austesten


----------



## supermanlovers (21. Februar 2011)

Ich habe mir jetzt die Kombi Hellcat CB Mallet bestellt.
Sollt morgen kommen. Werde dann berichten.


----------



## supermanlovers (23. Februar 2011)

Ich habe die Schuhe und Pedale heute bekommen.
Die Hellcats passen soweit recht gut. 
Nur die Pedale arbeiten noch nicht ganz wie ich will.

Selbst mit komplett reingeschraubten Pins und 3 Unterlegplatten
so das knapp 1mm Luft zwischen Sohle und Pedal ist, brauchst es ziemlich
viel Kraft zum ausklicken. 
Viel strammer als bei meinen Eggbeatern oder Candy.

Im ausgeklickten Zustand hat man aber einen recht sicheren Stand.


----------



## thomas051 (24. Februar 2011)

@thegood: konntest du die Schuhe mit den Wellgo D10 schon testen? Ich habe nämlich die selben Pedale und interessiere mich auch für die Schuhe. Wie ist die Kombi? Sind die Cleats weit genug versenkt, dass sie auf der flat Seite keinen Kontakt zum Pedal haben?
Wie verhalten sie sich bein Ein- und Ausklicken, gibt es da auch Probleme wie sie supermanlovers in Kombination mit den Mallets beschrieben hat?

Danke!


----------



## the.saint (8. März 2011)

Hat jemand die Kombi Minnaar/Hellcat und Shimano clicks schon getestet?
Bei den PD-M545 solls wohl zu Problemen beim Einklicken kommen.

Dürfte das der flachere Einstiegswinkel bei den DX PD-M647 beheben?
Hat da zufällig einer schon Erfahrungen gemacht?
Für mich gibts keine Alternative zu Shimanopedalen, weil ich eben an allen Bikes die gleichen Pedalplatten haben will.


----------



## Stromberg (8. März 2011)

In der aktuellen Us-Bike ist ein Test vom Minaar. Er scheint auf Flats sehr gut zu funktionieren. Bei allen getesteten Systempedalen gabs Probleme beim Ausklicken. Mehrmals blieb der Schuh sogar nach Stürzen am Pedal. Laut 5.10 soll beim aktuellen Modell die Platte etwas weniger tief versenkt sein, so das Problem behoben sei. Fragt sich, wie man die auseinander halten soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## downhillbill (15. April 2011)

funktionieren die mit candy x pedalen?


----------



## Fell (5. Juli 2011)

Wie ist das denn mit der Größe? Sollte man die Schuhe auch eine Nummer größer (wie bei den meisten Bikeschuhen üblich) bestellen? Oder kann ich mich da an meiner normalen Schuhgröße orientieren?


----------



## thegood (5. Juli 2011)

Benutz am besten die Größenangabe von Hibike ( im oberen Bereich runterscrollen, http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...-Impact-2-Low-Schuhe-team-black-Mod-2011.html ). Diese kommt ziemlich gut hin.

Der 5.10 hellcat funktioniert hervorragend mit Flats, ich fahre ihn seit ca. 4 Monaten ausschließlich mit Flats ( Sudpin 3 S-pro ) - ist aber wie bereits erwähnt eher klobig und schwer.


----------



## Fell (5. Juli 2011)

Ah super! Ich danke dir


----------



## evilMonkeey (5. Juli 2011)

Kleine anmerkung von mir.
Hab den schuh jetzt ne weile getestet.
Also grip auf flatpedal is wahnsinn. krallt sich richtig in das wabenmuster rein.
Negativ:
Die Gummiabdeckung, für die klappe, wo das spd drunter ist löst sich ab und ist auch schon ziemlich lediert.
also dauerhafte flatpedal nutzung eher nicht so geeignet. 
hab jetzt schon mehrmals kleben müssen damit mir der lappen nicht abfällt.


----------



## thegood (5. Juli 2011)

Kann ich bei meinen 5.10 nicht bestätigen, die Gummiabdeckung sieht noch gut aus und ist weit davon entfernt geklebt werden zu müssen. ( Bei 4-5 Fahrten pro Woche mit jeweils 2-4 Stunden Dauer )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (16. Juni 2012)

Nabend,

kann mal jemand die Hellcats mit Baron, Freerider, Impacts vergleichen?! Sind die Hellcats/Minaars robuster an der Zehenkappe oder sowas?

Ich frage deshalb, weil ich mir bei einem Einschlag letztens fast nen Zeh gebrochen habe und da wäre soetwas im DH Bereich auch gegen herumfliegende Steine ja garnicht sooo schlecht


----------



## Steveee (29. Juni 2012)

Hi, hatte den heute bei 30 grad das erste mal an. Passt zwar super, aber ich hatte das Gefühl einen Winterschuh an zu haben. Ich Fahre das erste mal plattformpedale und entsprechend kenne ich mit schuhen in diesem bereich nicht aus. Bisher war ich nur die s works klickies gewohnt, die deutlich besser kuehlen.

Gibt es so n schuh wie den hellcat auch in sommertauglich?

Lg
Stefan


----------



## hnx (30. Juni 2012)

Der Hellcat ist schon einer der kühleren


----------



## Infernal (30. Juni 2012)

Oh ja... der ist wirklich schon eher ein frischer Kollege... Schonmal 5.10 Impact getragen? Da fühlen sich die Füße im Vergleich dazu in den Hellcat wie im Eisfach...

Richtige Flatschuhe müssen nun mal warm sein. Steifigkeift geht eben nur durch Materialstärke, und halten soll das Ding ja auch ne Zeit lang...


----------



## soulslight (30. Juni 2012)

@ thomas051: ich fahre die kombination jetzt seit ca einem jahr, weil ich bergauf sehr gern eingeklickt fahre, bergab jedoch lieber frei auf dem plattformteil stehe. nun für mich ist das die "perfekte" allmountain kombi. entgegen den angaben, dass der schuh schlecht vom klick runter geht, kann ich nur sagen, dass ich noch keine schwierigkeiten in dieser richtung hatte. ich kann diese kombination nur empfehlen.


----------



## Steveee (30. Juni 2012)

Hi. Hatte heute ne laengere tour auf 1000hm und bergauf die klickies irgendwie vermisst. Bergab ist das mit den vaults schon n ding und macht riesen spass. Aber es war dann streckenweise schon wie ein neuanfang. Spruenge muessen jetzt erst wieder geuebt werden. Unbewusst nutzte ich dazu die klickies wohl schon. und bergauf ist mir das ein oder andere mal der fuss vom pedal bei ploetzlichen kleinen hindernissen.

Die klickies lassen sich aber auch bergab auf holprigen pfaden
 teils entspannter fahren da man sich ab und an auch mal setzen kann. 

Bei den vaults muss schon immer druck auf den schuh, sonst biste auh schnell mal unten.

Ich geb der sache jetzt mal nen monat und werd dann wohl eine entscheidung treffen.

@ soulslight
welches pedal faehrst du denn?
Gruesse


----------



## soulslight (30. Juni 2012)

@ stevee: das wellgo dh10, auf der einen seite ein klickie mit nur ganz wenig kontakt zur plattform, auf der anderen seite ein plattformpedal mit 8 Madenschrauben, die sich richtig gut in der sohle des hellcat festfressen. ich hatte bisher auch nur äußerst selten das problem auf der falschen seite des pedals zu stehen. habe das jetzt auch nur angefügt, weil das ja des öfteren als argument gegen zwitter-pedale angeführt wird. die dh 10 sind auch nicht mit diesen trekking-pedalen zu vergleichen.


----------



## Steveee (30. Juni 2012)

Wellgo dh 10. Hat jemand ne idee wo man das kaufen kann?


----------



## KaskiaRacing (1. Juli 2012)

Kann mal jemand sagen wie die Passform im Vergleich zu den Impact ist? Ich überlege mir die Schuhe zu bestellen, weil mir die Baron zu weich sind für Touren und ich Fußschmerzen bekomme, außerdem sind meine Impact so langsam hin. Ist die Sohle steifer als der Impacts? Und kann man den Grip ohne Cleat mit dem der anderen 5-10 vergleichen?


----------



## "Sebastian" (9. Juli 2012)

Hat sich beim aktuellen Modell das Problem mit dem Ausklicken aus dem Minaar Modell (in Kombination mit SPD) gelöst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (9. Juli 2012)

@schulte69:

Die Sohle des Hellcat ist steifer als die des Impact. Insgesamt ist der Schuh auch deutlich schwerer. Der Grip ist super und kann absolut mit den Impact oder Freeride Modellen mithalten. Kann den Hellcat nur empfehlen.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (9. Juli 2012)

Yeah! Danke Freerider! Habe schon bestellt am Wochenende und hoffe, dass BMO zeitig liefert.


----------



## Freerider1504 (9. Juli 2012)

Viel Spaß mit dem Schuh


----------



## KaskiaRacing (9. Juli 2012)

Danke! Und danke für die Auskunft, die Vorfreude steigt


----------



## outfaced (12. Januar 2013)

Also vielleicht ne doofe Frage, aber Hellcat sind ja für Klickpedale (grundsätzlich) ... passen die auch gut zu Flatpedale?
Ich hab Freerider, die sind mir aber bei weitem zu weich ... und Impact sind mir doch etwas zu viel (Steifigkeit OK, aber oben drüber zu viel Material und zu warm). Suche was zwischen Impact und Freerider und weiß nun nicht ob die Hellcat richtig in dem Fall wären. Grip darf nicht schlechter werden.
Die letzten zwei Meinungen hier http://singletrackworld.com/forum/topic/five-ten-spd-shoes-with-flat-pedals raten eher ab ...


----------



## Steveee (12. Januar 2013)

Der Hellcat ist eigentlich n Schuh für Flatpedale, hat aber auch SPD Aufnahme.

Geiler Schuh. Mega Grip Ich habe mir allerdings eine maßgesfertigte Carbonsohle (Einlage) von Gembionized anfertigen lassen, das bringt bei dem Schuh saumäßig was, da ich sehr viel nach oben fahre. Der Schuh ist so sehr viel steifer. Die Sohle kostet aber 250 Steine.

Ich habe 2 Paar Hellcats. Beim 43er musste ich rumbasteln, damit die Cleads auf der richtigen Höhe sitzen. Die konnte man nicht weit genug nach hinten setzen.

Den 44er nutze ich mit dicken Socken bei nicht ganz so kalten Tagen. Hier müssen die CLeads dann weit nach innen gesetzt werden, damit der Schuh eingeklickt nicht an der Kurbel schleift. 

Aber ich bin total begeistert von dem Teil. Wenn es den nun noch mit Membrane und wasserdicht und mit hohem Schaft und richtig winterwarm gäbe....


----------

